#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Когда родился Будда?

## Инга Че

Салют! Когда родился Будда? Вроде простой вопрос. Слыхала, что в разных традициях есть разные даты. По Калачакратантре мол 7 лунный день, Буряты отмечают в полнолуние, Бантэ говорил про 15 лунный день, в Японии мол вообще фиксированная дата в я нваре. Да и века жизни Всемирнодостопочтенного разные от 25 веков назад, до 50 веков назад в Сакья и вообще замечательные японцы якобы относят все эти дела на 79 веков назад. Любимые мои представители разных традиций напишете про ваши версиии, плииииzzzzz. 

П.С. : Любителей посылать меня в википедию, прошу не участвовать в этом топике. Я туда уже ходила, нифига там нет. Админы не удаляйте эту тему.

----------


## Фридегар

По некоторым сведениям в мае, во вторник. За 623 года до Р.Х., т.е. в 337 году до Н.Э.
Есть место в джунглях Непальского Тераи, где нашли колонну, воздвигнутую еще царем Ашокой, чтобы отметить то самое место рождения Будды.

----------


## Won Soeng

Счет времени у разных народов различается, традиция сохраняет память о событии, но часто упускает детали или добавляет их.

Путаница легко возникает между веками и поколениями. 78-79 патриархов в линии передачи Дхармы соответствуют 25 векам. 2500 лет. Но и эти списи передачи - не догма, а дань традиции, в которой были свои "узкие горлышки" передачи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2017), Инга Че (31.03.2017), Монферран (31.03.2017)

----------


## Инга Че

> По некоторым сведениям в мае, во вторник. За 623 года до Р.Х., т.е. в 337 году до Н.Э.
> Есть место в джунглях Непальского Тераи, где нашли колонну, воздвигнутую еще царем Ашокой, чтобы отметить то самое место рождения Будды.


Это согласно какой традиции?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2017)

----------


## Инга Че

> Счет времени у разных народов различается, традиция сохраняет память о событии, но часто упускает детали или добавляет их.
> 
> Путаница легко возникает между веками и поколениями. 78-79 патриархов в линии передачи Дхармы соответствуют 25 векам. 2500 лет. Но и эти списи передачи - не догма, а дань традиции, в которой были свои "узкие горлышки" передачи.


А дата (день) Рождения Сиддхаратхи по японской традиции когда?

----------


## Инга Че

А есть на форуме предствители Сакья ТБ?

----------


## Харуказе

> А дата (день) Рождения Сиддхаратхи по японской традиции когда?


8 апреля.

----------

Инга Че (31.03.2017)

----------


## Инга Че

> 8 апреля.


И склько лет со ДР Сиддхартхи будет в этом году?

----------


## Харуказе

> И склько лет со ДР Сиддхартхи будет в этом году?


2640.

----------

Инга Че (02.04.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

> Это согласно какой традиции?


Это по сведениям Преподобного Хиккадувэ Сумангала, представителя Южной традиции Тхеравада. Он был высшим священнослужителем Шрипады и директором-основателем Видьодайя паривены, монашеской школы на Шри-Ланке. Эти и многие другие сведения, если быть совсем точным, были опубликованы в "Буддийском катехизисе" 




> Вопр: Когда это Учение было впервые проповедано?
> Отв: Имеются некоторые разногласия в качестве действительной датировки, но согласно Сингальским Священным Писаниям это было в 2513 год Кали-юги (по настоящему времени).
> Вопр: Расскажите о наиболее важных датах после рождения Основателя?
> Отв: Он родился под созвездием Виша во вторник в Мае, в год 2478 (К.Ю.); удалился в джунгли в 2506 год; стал Буддой в 2513; и, выйдя из круга перерождений, вошел в Паранирвану в год 2558, в возрасте восьмидесяти лет. Каждое из этих событий произошло на день полнолуния, так что все совместно отмечают большое празднование в полнолуние месяца Весак (Вайшакха), соответствующее Маю месяцу. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Вопр: К какому племени относился этот правящий Царь?
> Отв: [Род] Шакья; арийского клана Кшатриев[4].
> ...

----------


## Фридегар

> 2640.


кстати, да. Сведения "моего" источника и ваши - совпадают.

----------


## Shus

> А есть на форуме предствители Сакья ТБ?


Из Дэвидсона:
"... В хронологическом приложении к написанной им агиографии его дяди, Драгпа Гьелцен (Grags-pa rgyal-mtshan), Сакья Пандита утверждает, что расчеты Шакьяшри (Sakyasri), сделанные в 1210-ом году на основании данных Винаи (Vinaya), представляют собой ошибочную хронологию, поскольку относят паринирвану Будды к 543-му году до н.э. (45). Сакья Пандита считал правильной хотанскую хронологию, принятую его дядей, невзирая на то, что согласно ей паринирвана Будды датируется 2133-ем годом до н.э. (46). Парадоксальность данной ситуации заключается в том, что отказываясь в этом вопросе от индийской устной традиции в пользу общепризнанных священных писаний, источники школы сакья в построении своей хронологии отдавали предпочтение отдельным текстам центрально-азиатской апокрифической литературы."
P.S. ЮНЕСКО и пр. светские организации (а также Индия, там это нац. праздник) отмечают ДР Будды по южной хронологии.

----------

Инга Че (02.04.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> За 623 года до Р.Х., т.е. в 337 году до Н.Э.


Это простите как? Наша эра отсчитывается, от дня рождения Христа.

----------


## Фридегар

Конечно, в 623 году до нашей эры, ошибся, но далее написано более полно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> По некоторым сведениям в мае, во вторник. За 623 года до Р.Х., т.е. в 337 году до Н.Э.
> .


По некоторым сведениям, во время Будды, в Индиях - небыло ни современного двенадцати-месячного годичного календаря, ни семидневной недели.
Май, вторник  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Салют! Когда родился Будда? Вроде простой вопрос. Слыхала, что в разных традициях есть разные даты. По Калачакратантре мол 7 лунный день, Буряты отмечают в полнолуние, Бантэ говорил про 15 лунный день, в Японии мол вообще фиксированная дата в я нваре. Да и века жизни Всемирнодостопочтенного разные от 25 веков назад, до 50 веков назад в Сакья и вообще замечательные японцы якобы относят все эти дела на 79 веков назад. Любимые мои представители разных традиций напишете про ваши версиии, плииииzzzzz. 
> 
> .


Тут проблема в том, что линейное летоисчисление и привязки к какимто отправным точкам в Индиях появилось лишь с приходом ислама. До этого были разнообразнейшие циклические исчисления и привязки к годам правлениния того или иного раджи в той или иной местности. Плюс все события камуфлировалось специфическим мировоззрением, можно сказать  мифологией, как народ воспринимал так через поколения и передавалось.  Все даты и события древней истории Индий, которые сейчас существуют, уже выведены более современными учёными. 
Это касательно годов. Касательно же месяцев, то там была просто привязка к сезонам дождей, а касательно  дней то привязка к фазам луны.
Чуть лучше ситуация на Шри Ланке сложилась, там впервые в индоязычных регионах хроники начали записывать, но и это началось лишь в первых столетиях нашей эры.

(п.с. разница между 25 веков и 50 возникла как раз из-за разных существовавших годичных систем, так были системы считающие единицей года то что в других (  которые ближе к нашим ) полугодие, вот и вышла разница в два раза. На это ещё Будон Ринчендуб обратил внимание в своей Истории )

----------

Алик (18.04.2017), Фил (01.04.2017)

----------


## Aion



----------

Shus (01.04.2017), Жан-Батист (02.06.2017), Инга Че (02.04.2017)

----------


## Shus

> Тут проблема в том, что линейное летоисчисление и привязки к какимто отправным точкам в Индиях появилось лишь с приходом ислама. До этого были разнообразнейшие циклические исчисления и привязки к годам правлениния того или иного раджи в той или иной местности. Плюс все события камуфлировалось специфическим мировоззрением, можно сказать  мифологией, как народ воспринимал так через поколения и передавалось.  Все даты и события древней истории Индий, которые сейчас существуют, уже выведены более современными учёными. 
> Это касательно годов. Касательно же месяцев, то там была просто привязка к сезонам дождей, а касательно  дней то привязка к фазам луны.
> Чуть лучше ситуация на Шри Ланке сложилась, там впервые в индоязычных регионах хроники начали записывать, но и это началось лишь в первых столетиях нашей эры.
> 
> (п.с. разница между 25 веков и 50 возникла как раз из-за разных существовавших годичных систем, так были системы считающие единицей года то что в других (  которые ближе к нашим ) полугодие, вот и вышла разница в два раза. На это ещё Будон Ринчендуб обратил внимание в своей Истории )


Как-то мудрено все у Вас.))
На самом деле основной метод определения даты рождения и паринирваны Будды достаточно прост: делается отсчет от даты коронации Ашоки, которую все признают исторически достоверной (с небольшими спорами о точности) и которая состоялась в  268 г. до н.э. 
А вот сколько отсчитывать - это предмет дискуссий, т.к. в разных источниках разных традиций указывается разное число лет. Самыми распространенными являются три: 218 (сингальская тхеравада), 116 (сарваситвада, Васумитра), 160 (китайская).

Помимо этого существуют фантастические (Сакья (см. выше), Калачакра и пр.) и научные варианты даты рождения.

----------

Дубинин (01.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как-то мудрено все у Вас.))
> На самом деле основной метод определения даты рождения и паринирваны Будды достаточно прост: делается отсчет от даты коронации Ашоки, которую все признают исторически достоверной (с небольшими спорами о точности) и которая состоялась в  268 г. до н.э. 
> .


Признают, но не факт.
Достоверных сведений нет, летописаний не велось ни до Ашоки, ни после. Есть лишь агиографии. Даже обнаруженные в  19 веке английскими колонизаторами  колоны с надписями - лишь гипотетически принадлежат правлению Ашоки. Но как в индологии водится - один учёный выдвинул гипотезу, другой на него сослался, третий на основе предыдущих двух поднёс как непреложный факт и вот уже все  верят ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

У Полковника и уважаемого Сангхараджи просто была задача собрать и объединить разрозненные остатки буддийских линий на Шри Ланке, по образцу западных церквей с чёткой жёсткой догматикой, вот и появилась первая точная дата.

----------


## Shus

> Признают, но не факт.
> Достоверных сведений нет, летописаний не велось ни до Ашоки, ни после. Есть лишь агиографии. Даже обнаруженные в  19 веке английскими колонизаторами  колоны с надписями - лишь гипотетически принадлежат правлению Ашоки. Но как в индологии водится - один учёный выдвинул гипотезу, другой на него сослался, третий на основе предыдущих двух поднёс как непреложный факт и вот уже все  верят ))


Ну-ну ... Колонны, говорите, гипотетически ....
Не знаю как там у Вас в вашей индологии водится, но в нашей еще и наскальные эдикты изучают. ))

Почитайте Вигасина.
"Вся  серия  Больших   наскальных   эдиктов   была   создана одновременно  и  датирована  12-13  годом  после  коронации.  Она
представляет  собою  единый  комплекс,  отдельные  части  которого могут быть поняты лишь в общем контексте.... "

----------

Ассаджи (27.05.2017)

----------


## Shus

> У Полковника и уважаемого Сангхараджи просто была задача собрать и объединить разрозненные остатки буддийских линий на Шри Ланке, по образцу западных церквей с чёткой жёсткой догматикой, вот и появилась первая точная дата.


Началось в колхозе утро ...
Вам наверное с таким лучше на оранжевый форум в тему "Тхеравада - новодел". Как родного примут. 

Ну или, как вариант, что-нибудь почитать (например, где в ланкиийских источниках упоминается дата рождения Будды).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну-ну ... Колонны, говорите, гипотетически ....
> Не знаю как там у Вас в вашей индологии водится, но в нашей еще и наскальные эдикты изучают. ))
> 
> Почитайте Вигасина.
> "Вся  серия  Больших   наскальных   эдиктов   была   создана одновременно  и  датирована  12-13  годом  после  коронации.  Она
> представляет  собою  единый  комплекс,  отдельные  части  которого могут быть поняты лишь в общем контексте.... "


Ну, ну, откуда такая современная точность. Тогда что календари были. Или там автограф именно Ашоки, а не просто о не(знающем)тоски радже пишется. Натянуто это на самом деле. 

Ну если комуто это нужно и так легче, когда гипотезами всё полочкам якобы разложено, ну пусть будит. 

Ток всётаки не стоит забывать, что это всё принимается по сути на веру и не все обязаны с этими гипотезами соглашаться. Тогда это будет по научному, а так просто ещё одна новая религия, ещё одно нововозникшее  буддийское течение )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Началось в колхозе утро ...
> Вам наверное с таким лучше на оранжевый форум в тему "Тхеравада - новодел". Как родного примут. 
> 
> Ну или, как вариант, что-нибудь почитать (например, где в ланкиийских источниках упоминается дата рождения Будды).


Словами хоть както соответствующим нашим календарным представлениям и летоисчеслению, упоминается ?

Ладно, вечер у нас в совхозе уже : )

----------


## Shus

> Ну, ну, откуда такая современная точность. Тогда что календари были. Или там автограф именно Ашоки, а не просто о не(знающем)тоски радже пишется. Натянуто это на самом деле. 
> 
> Ну если комуто это нужно и так легче, когда гипотезами всё полочкам якобы разложено, ну пусть будит. 
> 
> Ток всётаки не стоит забывать, что это всё принимается по сути на веру и не все обязаны с этими гипотезами соглашаться. Тогда это будет по научному, а так просто ещё одна новая религия, ещё одно нововозникшее  буддийское течение )


"Говорят, царь — ненастоящий!" (с)  :Smilie: 

Ну а все перечисленные в его эдиктах правители-современники, которые точно идентифицированы (и по временам правления которых определили даты жизни самого Ашоки) - так это просто совпадение. 

Все равно тхеравду придумали на Цейлона англичане в 19-ом веке (и Ашоку тоже)!

----------

Ассаджи (27.05.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Все равно тхеравду придумали на Цейлона англичане в 19-ом веке (и Ашоку тоже)!


 Пишу лишь о сильной относительности датировок  и очень-очень специфической ситуации с этим в древних Индиях.

----------


## Инга Че

> Как-то мудрено все у Вас.))
> На самом деле основной метод определения даты рождения и паринирваны Будды достаточно прост: делается отсчет от даты коронации Ашоки, которую все признают исторически достоверной (с небольшими спорами о точности) и которая состоялась в  268 г. до н.э. 
> А вот сколько отсчитывать - это предмет дискуссий, т.к. в разных источниках разных традиций указывается разное число лет. Самыми распространенными являются три: 218 (сингальская тхеравада), 116 (сарваситвада, Васумитра), 160 (китайская).
> 
> Помимо этого существуют фантастические (Сакья (см. выше), Калачакра и пр.) и научные варианты даты рождения.


А Его Святейшество Далай Лама кокой датировки придерживается? Ну и в Гелуг какой?

----------


## Shus

> А Его Святейшество Далай Лама кокой датировки придерживается? Ну и в Гелуг какой?


Не знаю точно. По-моему сарвастивадинской.

----------

Инга Че (02.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

Для меня Будда это не конкретная личность, потому считаю, что он никогда не рождался и не умирал. Это как другая реальность вне нашей условности. То, к чему стремишься. Освобождение, выход из континуума, - как то так

----------

Инга Че (16.04.2017)

----------


## Инга Че

> Не знаю точно. По-моему сарвастивадинской.


В Гелуг в  этом мае сколько лет со дня рождения Сидхартхи отмечать будут?

----------


## Александр Вышний

Буддизм - это ветвь христианства:
1) Будда, сидящий под деревом Бодхи - это измененный сюжет Христа на "древе" (т. е. распятие Христа на кресте)
2) Будда 3 раза обошел дерево Бодхи - это память о трех крестах, на которых были распяты два разбойника и Иисус
3) Внезапно начавшиеся муки Будды под деревом Бодхи - это муки Иисуса на кресте
4) Дочери Мары (Вожделение, Страсть и Наслаждение) - это Мария Богородица, Мария Клеопова и Мария Магдалина
5) Атака Будды демонами - это гнев толпы евреев на Иисуса, требовавшей его распять и устроившей над ним суд
6) Призвание Буддой в свидетели богини Земли и шестикратное землетрясение - это землетрясение, случившееся после смерти Христа на кресте
7) Становление неба в мгновение черным - это солнечное затмение после смерти Христа 
8) Змей, окутавший Будду - это древний символ Иисуса - "благой змей" на кресте
9) Явление Брахмы перед Буддой - это назначение Иисусом в качестве сына Богородицы Апостола Иоанна ("говорит Матери Своей: Жено! се, сын Твой"), где Брахма - это четыре Евангелиста (у Брахмы четыре головы), т. к. Брахма (Brama) - это измененное слово "Братья" (искаженное прочтения русской "т" как латинской "м").
10) Спуск Мары за жизнью Будды (требование умереть Просветленным) - это смерть и воскрешение Иисуса (вопреки желанию Смерти и Дьявола)
11) "В возрасте 35 лет в сумерки 15-го дня вайшакхи (май-июнь), когда было полнолуние, Он победил Мару" - это еврейская пасха (полнолуние), когда распяли Христа
12) Возраст Будды 35 лет - аналогичен возрасту Иисуса в 33 года
Полной копией Иисуса является Будда Амитабха и Будда Амитаюс в школе «Чистой земли» - там делается упор не на "собственные силы" (как в обычном буддизме), а на "силы другого" (как в христианстве - на силы Иисуса)

Индуизм (родственник буддизма) – это тоже ветвь христианства:
1) Вишну - это славянское "Вышний", Бог-Отец
2) Шива - это славянское "Живой", воскресший Иисус Христос
3) Брахма (Brama)- это славянское «Братья», четыре Евангелиста (здесь они вместо Святого Духа)
4) Гаруда - это искаженное славянское слово "Голуба", т. е. это Святой Дух (в христианстве его символ "голубь")
5) Агни – это христианский «благодатный огонь» (Агни – это славянское "Огонь")
6) Шакти – это искаженное слово «Санкти», т. е. «Святая» - это Богородица
7) Тримурти – это Троица
8) Санскрит – это искаженное «сан-скрипт», т. е. «священное писание»
9) Яма – это Дьявол (Яма держит круг Сансары - аналогично христианскому «Дьявол – князь мира сего»). В образе Ямы слилось сразу три персонажа – Дьявол (держащий круг Сансары), Иисус (святой царь блаженных умерших, принес себя в жертву ради человечества) и Адам (первый человек Яма и его сестра Ями, т. е. Ева)
10) Шива и Шакти – это Христос и Богородица
Шива и Кали – это Ирод и Иродиада
Кали с отрубленной головой в руках и трупом Шивы под ее ногами – это Иродиада с головой Иоанна Крестителя и его телом под ногами
Таким образом в образе Шивы слились три человека – Иисус Христос, Иоанн Креститель и Ирод (внесший главный вклад в символ Шивы как бога-разрушителя)
Иисус Христос в индуизме отразился четырежды:
1) Шива
2) Кришна (корень «Хрис», Христос)
3) Калки (данная ипостась описывает христианский миф о "Втором пришествии Христа и исправлении мира")
4) Рама
Неудивительно, что по всей Индии почитают три главных божества: Вишну, Шиву и Шакти – потому что это почитаемые в христианстве Бог, Иисус и Богородица.

Буддизм и индуизм не возникали якобы за 500 лет до Христа - они и есть законные формы учения Христа. Это ошибочная историческая хронология Скалигера искусственно отодвинула «на бумаге» эти ветви христианства в «далекое прошлое» и объявила их «язычеством».

----------


## Йен

Юмор в другом разделе.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (26.05.2017), Айрат (27.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.05.2017), Денис К (09.06.2017), Доня (29.04.2018), Шуньяананда (27.05.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Салют! Когда родился Будда?


Когда исполнил обет боддхисаттвы.

----------


## Александр Вышний

Не только буддизм и индуизм являются течениями христианства, но и древне-греческая, древне-египетская и зороастрийская религии тоже ветви христианства.

1)Пан - это буквально человекоподобный образ "Агнца Божьего" (Иисуса).
2)Дионис - образ Иисуса как чудесного превращателя воды в вино.
3)Асклепий - образ Иисуса как великого целителя и воскрешателя мертвых.
4)Прометей - это образ Иисуса как принесшего огонь Святого Духа ("языки пламени над головами Апостолов")
5)Аполлон - это древний символ Иисуса - Солнце (также как Луна - древний символ Богородицы)
6)Эпитет Гермеса "Криофор" ("Агнценосец") это - Иисус, "добрый пастырь".
7)Кадуцей Гермеса - это "греческий крест", обвитый двумя змеями - символами Иисуса и Богородицы (или Иоанна Крестителя) ("благой змей" - древний символ Иисуса). 
8)Афина именовалась "Партенос", т. е. "Непорочная" - т. е. это Дева Непорочная (Богородица)
9)Бегство греческих богов в Египет от ужасного Тифона - это евангельский сюжет бегства Святого (т. е. "божественного") Семейства в Египет от ужасного Ирода - т. е. бегство Богородицы (Афина), Иосифа (Зевс), Иисуса (Гермес)
10)Греки часто путали названия богов в сюжетах Евангелия. Так, поедание Кроном детей и спасение Геей младенца Зевса - это евангельское избиение младенцев царем Иродом и спасение Марией младенца Иисуса. Т. е. у Ирода уже два имени - Тифон и Крон, у Богородицы - Афина и Гея, у Иисуса - Зевс и Гермес (т. е. имя Зевс присваивалось как Иисусу, так и Иосифу)

Никакая "Одиссея" не "древне-греческая" история - это ХРИСТИАНСКАЯ история о Гробе Господнем:
1) "Золотое руно" - это символ Иисуса Христа в виде "Агнца Божьего" (т. е. не простого агнца, а "божественного", "золотого") (агнец, баран - древний символ Христа)
2) Дерево, обвитое змеей, на котором висит золотое руно - это древний символ Христа в виде "благого змея" на "древе" ("древом" часто называют крест Иисуса)
3) Женщина (Медея) и мужчина (Ясон) у дерева - это Мария-Богородица и Апостол Иоанн у креста Иисуса (см. картинки внизу)
Таким образом на картинке присутствует сразу два символа Христа - "благой змей" и "Агнец божий" (золотое руно). Это сюжет распятия Христа на кресте.

О ЕГИПТЯНАХ:
1) Осирис (зеленый) - это умерший и воскресший ИИСУС ХРИСТОС
2) Исида - это его мать МАРИЯ-БОГОРОДИЦА (имя "Иси-да" образуется от слова "Иса" - Иисус, а "да" - окончание как в именах "Валентин" (муж.) и "Валентида" (жен.). Т. е. "Иси-да" значит "Иисусова")
3) Нефтида - это его спутница МАРИЯ МАГДАЛИНА (или же сестра Богородицы Мария Клеопова)
4) Птах с тростью (зеленый) - это казненный ИОАНН КРЕСТИТЕЛЬ с тростью
5) Четыре фигуры перед Осирисом на загробном Суде - это ЧЕТЫРЕ ЕВАНГЕЛИСТА (Матфей, Марк, Лука, Иоанн)
6) Амон Ра (его символы - баран и гусь) – это второе имя Иисуса - «Еммануил» (Мф 1:23), а символы обозначают: баран - Агнец божий (Сын Христос) и гусь - Святой Дух.
7) Сет - это Сатана
8) Хнум - это Бог-Саваоф (Бог-Отец), создавший человека из глины
9) Птица с глазом Гора, изображаемая над людьми - это символ СВЯТОГО ДУХА
10) Хапи - это христианский праздник "воздвижения креста Господня"
11) Анх - это христианский крест
12) Око Гора ("Уаджет") - это выколотый при распятии глаз Иисуса Христа (см. Туринскую плащиницу). Также Иисусу отрубили правую руку. Эти два предмета - рука и глаз - стали священными и превратились в "Око Гора" и "Руку Фатимы", где на отрубленной руке Иисуса лежит его глаз.
13) Маат с пером - это (возможно) символ Евангелий.

ГРЕЧЕСТВО, ЕГИПЕТСТВО, ЗОРОАСТРИЗМ не возникали якобы за 3000-2000 лет до Христа - они и есть одна из законных форм учения Христа. Ошибочны не они, а историческая хронология Скалигера и Петавиуса, искусственно отодвинувшая «на бумаге» эти ветви христианства в «далекое прошлое» и объявившая их «язычеством»

Читайте семикнижие нашего советского гения Морозова Н.А. и трехкнижие его ученика Постникова М.М.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Это простите как? Наша эра отсчитывается, от дня рождения Христа.


Это сумашествие отсчитывать года от какого-то Христа, что он сделал? Наврал всем что искупил грехи а потом еще иммитировал смерть а потом наврал что скоро вернется. За ложь надо вырвать ему язык.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Это сумашествие отсчитывать года от какого-то Христа, что он сделал? Наврал всем что искупил грехи а потом еще иммитировал смерть а потом наврал что скоро вернется. За ложь надо вырвать ему язык.


 "Если на клетке слона прочтешь надпись: буйвол, — не верь глазам своим" трудную задачу поставили вы,тролли злобные,нам торллям дорбыым..но все вместе этак взявшись утопим мы все хорошее на форуме.
  Я почти уверен,что ты ,голодный дух , вселился в нашего брата А.Л.Это ты обесясь вырезал язык протопопу Аввакуму,вешал стрельцов в кремле,пинал сапогами Дандарона и расстреливал священников на соловках...изыди ,проклятый,из тела нашего брата Алексея Л!!
Омм маани падме хум!!

----------

Алексей Л (28.05.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> "Если на клетке слона прочтешь надпись: буйвол, — не верь глазам своим" трудную задачу поставили вы,тролли злобные,нам торллям дорбыым..но все вместе этак взявшись утопим мы все хорошее на форуме.
>   Я почти уверен,что ты ,голодный дух , вселился в нашего брата А.Л.Это ты обесясь вырезал язык протопопу Аввакуму,вешал стрельцов в кремле,пинал сапогами Дандарона и расстреливал священников на соловках...изыди ,проклятый,из тела нашего брата Алексея Л!!
> Омм маани падме хум!!


Помогло  :Smilie:  Храни вас Бог мил человек!

----------

Шуньяананда (28.05.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Помогло  Храни вас Бог мил человек!


Бог помог.

----------

Дубинин (28.05.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Помогло  Храни вас Бог мил человек!


Вообще- то он образно и вежливо сказал вам следущее:
1. Подстава форума (не критика утверждений, а их отрицание, и угроза членовредительством Бого- Сыну)- т.е. "оскорбление чувств верующих".
2. Иисус все заявления (приписываемые ему Апостолами (и их утвердивших таковыми на Соборах)- выполнил.. (по толкованию этих- же Соборов), а то что вы не верите- ваша проблема- ибо вера в "сансару и перерождения в 6 мирах"- ничуть не правдивей и не доказательней.

----------

Шуньяананда (28.05.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Бог помог.


Возможно, рептилоиды управляют нашим сознанием и создали образ Бога который на самом деле главный рептилоид, они могут "помочь" взамен на энергию. Так низко пал человек что не верит в себя, в свои силы, совсем забыл кто он есть, и просит как нищий подачку от некого Бога. 
Шок? я сейчас нисколько не утрирую, это правда, но вы можете смеяьтся пока, потом значит узнаете.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вообще- то он образно и вежливо сказал вам следущее:
> 1. Подстава форума (не критика утверждений, а их отрицание, и угроза членовредительством Бого- Сыну)- т.е. "оскорбление чувств верующих".
> 2. Иисус все заявления (приписываемые ему Апостолами (и их утвердивших таковыми на Соборах)- выполнил.. (по толкованию этих- же Соборов), а то что вы не верите- ваша проблема- ибо вера в "сансару и перерождения в 6 мирах"- ничуть не правдивей и не доказательней.


Как обычно Вы решили рассказать что вы правы а я не прав, поделиться так сказать "сокровенным", спасибо. Но если он Сын Бога то кто ж ему может угрожать-то? Так что расслабтесь, не трону я вашего Бога Сына, а если ему можно угрожать то разве не ложь нарекать его так?

----------


## Дубинин

> Как обычно Вы решили рассказать что вы правы а я не прав, поделиться так сказать "сокровенным", спасибо. Но если он Сын Бога то кто ж ему может угрожать-то? Так что расслабтесь, не трону я вашего Бога Сына.


Вы не Бога- Сына, тронули, а нахамили "неизвестно кому"- ибо не верите в него  (предложив отрезать ему язык..что несколько шизофренично) и плюс подставили этот ресурс (напрягитесь- поймите наконец- трудно- знаю..)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы не Бога- Сына, тронули, а нахамили "неизвестно кому"- ибо не верите в него  (предложив отрезать ему язык..что несколько шизофренично) и плюс подставили этот ресурс (напрягитесь- поймите наконец- трудно- знаю..)


Почему нахамил, это моя точка зрения что Библия -ложь, насчет языка перебор, ок. Христиане не стесняются в выражениях как называть буддистов. Спросите на любом ресурсе

----------

Дубинин (28.05.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Буддизм - это ветвь христианства: [...]


И неправда: если что чему и ветвь, то по времени -- наоборот... Разница в 4-5 веков.
Так что надо бы переписать фсё, включая индуизм, какой будет куда постарше буддизма.

----------

Шуньяананда (28.05.2017)

----------


## Александр Вышний

> И неправда: если что чему и ветвь, то по времени -- наоборот... Разница в 4-5 веков.
> Так что надо бы переписать фсё, включая индуизм, какой будет куда постарше буддизма.


Вы не поняли сути - я опровергаю саму временную хронологию. Будда не рождался в 563 году до .н.э., а индуизм не возникал за 1500 лет  до Христа.
Я говорю что ошибочно само построение исторической шкалы, созданной впервые в 1583 году Скалигером в своем "Новом сочинении об исправлении хронологии" - эта шкала ошибочна также как птолемеевская геоцентрическая парадигма солнечной системы ошибочна в сравнении с Коперниковской (там солнце и Земля перепутаны местами, как перепутаны Будда и Иисус в истории)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы не поняли сути - я опровергаю саму временную хронологию. Будда не рождался в 563 году до .н.э., а индуизм не возникал за 1500 лет  до Христа.
> Я говорю что ошибочно само построение исторической шкалы, созданной впервые в 1583 году Скалигером в своем "Новом сочинении об исправлении хронологии" - эта шкала ошибочна также как птолемеевская геоцентрическая парадигма солнечной системы ошибочна в сравнении с Коперниковской (там солнце и Земля перепутаны местами, как перепутаны Будда и Иисус в истории)


А каким образом Скалигер повлиял на хронологию в общем индийской и в частности буддийской культуры и цивилизации ?
Или например на мусульманскую ?
Иль на китайскую ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы не поняли сути - я опровергаю саму временную хронологию. Будда не рождался в 563 году до .н.э., а индуизм не возникал за 1500 лет  до Христа.
> Я говорю что ошибочно само построение исторической шкалы, созданной впервые в 1583 году Скалигером в своем "Новом сочинении об исправлении хронологии" - эта шкала ошибочна также как птолемеевская геоцентрическая парадигма солнечной системы ошибочна в сравнении с Коперниковской (там солнце и Земля перепутаны местами, как перепутаны Будда и Иисус в истории)


Вообще приведённые Вами параллели — из разряда "похожа свинья на ёжа, только щетина не такая". %)
Мало нам Фоменко и Носовского с их "Новой хронологией" и аналогичными перетасовками религий...
Но это ладно: мало ли кому что каким-то кажется...

Есть вопрос более сердитый: НА КОЙ НУЖНО такое перекраивание истории всех религий?

----------

Шуньяананда (29.05.2017)

----------


## Жан-Батист

> НА КОЙ НУЖНО такое перекраивание истории всех религий?


Доказать [в своих глазах] значимость своего "Я".
Не?..

----------


## Юй Кан

> Доказать [в своих глазах] значимость своего "Я".
> Не?..


Ну, этим грешат все непробуждённые, меня включая... : ) Так что это как бы не ахти какой грех...
Мне кажется, тут что-то более серьёзное по мотивации.

----------

Шуньяананда (30.05.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Ну, этим грешат все непробуждённые, меня включая... : ) Так что это как бы не ахти какой грех...
> Мне кажется, тут что-то более серьёзное по мотивации.


  Грех ли болезненные проявления или что другое-но попираются все законы общения.прочитав таких упорных,уже не хочется ни отвечать,ни даже думать в сторону форума..вот беда..это как бомж в троллейбусе-и не вылезешь-и ехать неохота..и на душе гадко.

----------


## Дубинин

> Грех ли болезненные проявления или что другое-но попираются все законы общения.прочитав таких упорных,уже не хочется ни отвечать,ни даже думать в сторону форума..вот беда..это как бомж в троллейбусе-и не вылезешь-и ехать неохота..и на душе гадко.


Верным (нам)- Спаситель, (во гробе живущим)- даровал живот- всем (но не принял Мир)

Ангел возгордившись- "будд и мусульманов"- впрыснул струёй яда.. (стойкие всё знают..)

----------

Шуньяананда (30.05.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Верным (нам)- Спаситель, (во гробе живущим)- даровал живот- всем (но не принял Мир)
> 
> Ангел возгордившись- "будд и мусульманов"- впрыснул струёй яда.. (стойкие всё знают..)


Эх,если б не "МИр "но мер,было бы круче..да еще и сомнения берут за себя-сам то,сам то кто??))))

----------

Дубинин (30.05.2017)

----------


## Александр Вышний

> А каким образом Скалигер повлиял на хронологию в общем индийской и в частности буддийской культуры и цивилизации ?
> Или например на мусульманскую ?
> Иль на китайскую ?


Речь не о культуре - в ней Скалигер вообще не принимал участия - а о порядке расположения событий. Он создал неверную хронологию Европы, перепутав куски истории (отправив в прошлое до Христа историю Египта и Греции) и более того сделав многочисленные повторы одних и тех же событий. Далее к ней привязывались события всего остального мира - Индии, Китая, Исламского мира, буддизма - из-за чего куски историй этих цивилизаций тоже перепутаны местами, и у всех них появились призраки событий (целых эпох) которых не было.

----------


## Александр Вышний

> Вообще приведённые Вами параллели — из разряда "похожа свинья на ёжа, только щетина не такая". %)
> Мало нам Фоменко и Носовского с их "Новой хронологией" и аналогичными перетасовками религий...
> Но это ладно: мало ли кому что каким-то кажется...
> 
> Есть вопрос более сердитый: НА КОЙ НУЖНО такое перекраивание истории всех религий?


В одном только сюжете (Будда под деревом) находится минимум 12 совпадений - вероятность такого совпадения 1/4096 (0,025%) - не заметить этого невозможно.
Вы спрашиваете для чего нужно восстанавливать ИСТИНУ? Потому же почему всё человечество стремилось всем сердцем и умом это делать всегда - потому что это ИСТИНА.

----------


## Александр Вышний

> Доказать [в своих глазах] значимость своего "Я".
> Не?..


Увы если чьё-то самолюбие и постадает, так это самолюбие буддистов и индуистов (а также египтологов и любителей греков) - но ведь это не проблема - ведь буддизм учит преодолевать своё Эго, не так ли?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Речь не о культуре - в ней Скалигер вообще не принимал участия - а о порядке расположения событий. Он создал неверную хронологию Европы, перепутав куски истории (отправив в прошлое до Христа историю Египта и Греции) и более того сделав многочисленные повторы одних и тех же событий. Далее к ней привязывались события всего остального мира - Индии, Китая, Исламского мира, буддизма - из-за чего куски историй этих цивилизаций тоже перепутаны местами, и у всех них появились призраки событий (целых эпох) которых не было.


 У меня речь о том что задолго до Скалигера существовали уже индийские, мусульманские и уж тем более китайские хронологии.
И они вполне существуют и сегодня, в ряде стран параллельно с ними  юлианский календарь, а в ряде стран и вообще юлианский не принят.  Они вполне автономные системы летоисчисления.

И  вот каким образом Скалигер со своей хронологией, мог повлиять на напр. существующие по сей день индийские, мусульманские и китайские хронологии ?

 Ваше предположение о подлоге, просто результат определённой узкой так сказать западно\христиано-центричности\зацикленности, когда совершенно забывают о других намного более превосходящих как по количеству населения, так и по возрасту, нехристианских народах и культурах.
Уже исходя из этого, такое предположение довольно неправильно.

----------


## Йен

> Вы не поняли сути - я опровергаю саму временную хронологию. Будда не рождался в 563 году до .н.э., а индуизм не возникал за 1500 лет  до Христа.
> Я говорю что ошибочно само построение исторической шкалы, созданной впервые в 1583 году Скалигером в своем "Новом сочинении об исправлении хронологии" - эта шкала ошибочна также как птолемеевская геоцентрическая парадигма солнечной системы ошибочна в сравнении с Коперниковской (там солнце и Земля перепутаны местами, как перепутаны Будда и Иисус в истории)



Если что, в Таиланде сейчас 2560-й год.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.05.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если что, в Таиланде сейчас 2560-й год.


А по еврейскому -- 5777... %)
(Тут три семёрки соответствуют, несомненно, трём крестам Голгофы, а не советскому портвейну!)
В общем, как сказанула старуха Хлестова, "Всё врут календари", а Жванецкий уточнил: "Ох и дурят нашего брата..." : )

----------


## Александр Вышний

> У меня речь о том что задолго до Скалигера существовали уже индийские, мусульманские и уж тем более китайские хронологии.
> И они вполне существуют и сегодня, в ряде стран параллельно с ними  юлианский календарь, а в ряде стран и вообще юлианский не принят.  Они вполне автономные системы летоисчисления.
> 
> И  вот каким образом Скалигер со своей хронологией, мог повлиять на напр. существующие по сей день индийские, мусульманские и китайские хронологии ?
> 
>  Ваше предположение о подлоге, просто результат определённой узкой так сказать западно\христиано-центричности\зацикленности, когда совершенно забывают о других намного более превосходящих как по количеству населения, так и по возрасту, нехристианских народах и культурах.
> Уже исходя из этого, такое предположение довольно узко и неадекватно.


В том и дело что нигде никакой хронологии не было. Во времена Скалигера (кстати это даже не имя - это просто описание профессии "Шкалист", т.е. создатель шкалы времени - мы даже не знаем имени создателя истории!) были десятки вариантов историй. В Индии вообще хронология как факт отсутствовала. В Китае хронологии не было - была куча бессвязных записей. Не забывайте - все перечисленые вами "древние" цивилизации были колониями - а историю пишет  победитель, т.е. Европа (аля Скалигер). Зачем европейцам нужно было создавать религии более древние чем христианство (буддизм, индуизм, гречество, Египет)? Чтобы освободится от церкви - создав для себя альтернативы якобы независимые по происхождению от Христа. Вот почему в век Просвещения (видимо потому что европейцы "просвещали" весь мир правильной версией истории - после колонизации...) Европа увлекалась классицизмом "древней" Греции - потому что желала выскочить из христианства.

О каких хронологиях вы вообще ведете речь, если даже для России историю написали (переписали) в 1760-1809 годах немцы Миллер и Шлёцер. А история Египта написана только в 1840 году французем Шампольоном. История Римской империи написана в 1738 году Шарлем Ролленом и после его учеником Кревье.
Если даже в независимой России переписали историю сами европейцы (немцы), то что говорить о колониях?

----------


## Жан-Батист

> ... ведь буддизм учит преодолевать своё Эго, не так ли?


А наука учит разделять "лингвистику" и "любительскую лингвистику", на основе которой построены приведенные Вами выводы о вытекании любых религий из христианства. Не так ли?

----------

Aion (30.05.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В том и дело что нигде никакой хронологии не было. Во времена Скалигера (кстати это даже не имя - это просто описание профессии "Шкалист", т.е. создатель шкалы времени - мы даже не знаем имени создателя истории!) были десятки вариантов историй. В Индии вообще хронология как факт отсутствовала. В Китае хронологии не было - была куча бессвязных записей. Не забывайте - все перечисленые вами "древние" цивилизации были колониями - а историю пишет  победитель, т.е. Европа (аля Скалигер). Зачем европейцам нужно было создавать религии более древние чем христианство (буддизм, индуизм, гречество, Египет)? Чтобы освободится от церкви - создав для себя альтернативы якобы независимые по происхождению от Христа. Вот почему в век Просвещения (видимо потому что европейцы "просвещали" весь мир правильной версией истории - после колонизации...) Европа увлекалась классицизмом "древней" Греции - потому что желала выскочить из христианства.
> 
> О каких хронологиях вы вообще ведете речь, если даже для России историю написали (переписали) в 1760-1809 годах немцы Миллер и Шлёцер. А история Египта написана только в 1840 году французем Шампольоном. История Римской империи написана в 1738 году Шарлем Ролленом и после его учеником Кревье.
> Если даже в независимой России переписали историю сами европейцы (немцы), то что говорить о колониях?


Ну так это Вы всё о Европах. 

А я о Азиях и Индиях : )
Мусульманские страны напр. никогда небыли вашими колониями, Тибет не был, Непал не был, Бутан не был,  Тайланд не был, Япония не была .... 

Извиняюсь, но повторюсь: то что Вы пишите это просто результат определённой узкой так сказать западной христианской зацикленности, когда совершенно забывают о других намного более превосходящих как по количеству населения, так и по возрасту, нехристианских народах и культурах.

----------


## Александр Вышний

> А наука учит разделять "лингвистику" и "любительскую лингвистику", на основе которой построены приведенные Вами выводы о вытекании любых религий из христианства. Не так ли?


Рекомендую прочитать определение "лингвистики".
Я же занимался сопоставлением двух событий, а не слов.
Давайте уважать здравый смысл - если распятие Христа описывается как РЕАЛЬНОЕ историческое событие (суд, несение креста, распятие, землетрясение, затмение), то сюжет Будды описывается как МИФ - змей обвивающий Будду, вызов богини земли прикосновением, атака демонов и демониц и т.д.

Тоже самое касается индуизма - в христианстве РЕАЛЬНЫХ 4 живых евангелиста, а в индуизме уже МИФ - мифический четырехголовый Брама (т.е. "Брат" при правильном чтении латинской "m" как русской "т"), христианский Голубь Святого Духа превращается в мифического Гаруду, христианский благодатный огонь превращается в мифического бога Агни, живой воскресший Иисус превращается в мифического голубого Живу (т.е. Шиву).
Вы же понимаете что сначало идет РЕАЛЬНОЕ событие, а потом уже на его основе создается МИФ.
И лингвистика тут не при чем.

----------


## Жан-Батист

> Рекомендую прочитать определение "лингвистики".


Рекомендую прочитать определение "любительская лингвистика" - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Любительская_лингвистика (текст короткий)



> ...мифический четырехголовый Брама (т.е. "Брат" при правильном чтении латинской "m" как русской "т"), христианский Голубь Святого Духа превращается в мифического Гаруду...


Там же, раздел "Основные признаки" - найдите количество совпадений с этим примером и Вы поймете, где РЕАЛЬНОЕ, а где МИФ.
Впрочем, и так уже наверное все понятно.

----------

Aion (30.05.2017)

----------


## Александр Вышний

> Ну так это Вы всё о Европах. 
> 
> А я о Азиях и Индиях : )
> Мусульманские страны напр. никогда небыли вашими колониями, Тибет не был, Непал не был, Бутан не был,  Тайланд не был, Япония не была .... 
> 
> Извиняюсь, но повторюсь: то что Вы пишите это просто результат определённой узкой так сказать западной христианской зацикленности, когда совершенно забывают о других намного более превосходящих как по количеству населения, так и по возрасту, нехристианских народах и культурах.


Видимо когда Япония капитулировала под выстрелы американских пушек - это лна так свою независимость показывала. А главное сама взяла да и привязала свою историю к европейской (которой у нее на руках не было, т.к она жила в изоляции) - и ей конечно никто не "помог" написать историю "правильно".
Непал, Бутан и Тайланд такие "великие" страны, что конечно же они самостоятельно вписались в европейскую историю - и им никто не помогал и не предоставлял сведений.
Насчет Тибета - вы видимо лично читали рукописи из тибетских монастырей? И конечно же вся история Тибета написана исключительно по ним - а не китайцами, которые владеют Тибетом (и которые заражены скалигеровской хронологией).

Насчет зацикленности - присмотритесь нет ли у вас зацикленности на "древности" и возрастном "превосходстве" якобы нехристианских народов.

Причем я даже не трогаю великую буддийскую культуру, или индуистскую - я просто говорю что корень един и есть временая путаница. А для накопления величия культуры и различий у христианской, буддийской и индуистской цивилизаций были целые столетия.

----------


## Йен

Таиланд ничьей колонией не был и история у них вполне самобытная. А корень ваш единый вместе с путаницей давно пора в раздел юмора перенести.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.05.2017)

----------


## Александр Вышний

> Рекомендую прочитать определение "любительская лингвистика" - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Любительская_лингвистика (текст короткий)
> Там же, раздел "Основные признаки" - найдите количество совпадений с этим примером и Вы поймете, где РЕАЛЬНОЕ, а где МИФ.
> Впрочем, и так уже наверное все понятно.


Давайте представим что мы не умеем читать названий и поэтому не можем пользоваться лингвистикой - а теперь скажите что в индуизме нет ни Троицы (Тримурти), ни 4 евангелистов (четырехголовый Брахма), ни птицы (Гаруда) Святого Духа, ни Христа (Кришна, Шива), ни второго пришествие Христа (Калки), ни Бога-отца (Вишну). 
И еще - по буддизму куда свою лингвистику впихнете - или вы только к буковкам горазды придераться?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Видимо когда Япония капитулировала под выстрелы американских пушек - это лна так свою независимость показывала. А главное сама взяла да и привязала свою историю к европейской (которой у нее на руках не было, т.к она жила в изоляции) - и ей конечно никто не "помог" написать историю "правильно".
> Непал, Бутан и Тайланд такие "великие" страны, что конечно же они самостоятельно вписались в европейскую историю - и им никто не помогал и не предоставлял сведений.
> Насчет Тибета - вы видимо лично читали рукописи из тибетских монастырей? И конечно же вся история Тибета написана исключительно по ним - а не китайцами, которые владеют Тибетом (и которые заражены скалигеровской хронологией).
> 
> Насчет зацикленности - присмотритесь нет ли у вас зацикленности на "древности" и возрастном "превосходстве" якобы нехристианских народов.
> 
> Причем я даже не трогаю великую буддийскую культуру, или индуистскую - я просто говорю что корень един и есть временая путаница. А для накопления величия культуры и различий у христианской, буддийской и индуистской цивилизаций были целые столетия.


Некоторые довольно великие , в Тайланде напр. более 69 000 000 человек, Непал более 30 000 000.
В Японии, так вообще более 125 000 000. И это на такой мизерной территории )  И капитуляция это не как не колонизация.
И Вы сильно ошибаетесь, что они и другие страны региона, вписались в европейскую историю. Оно им надо ? У них своя самобытная и при этом современная культура и своя история. 

Какие рукописи в Тибете ? Вы о чём, там книгопечатанию уже тысячу лет )

Ну а чего про мусульманские страны не слова, напр. Саудовская Аравия. И о всей исламской цивилизации ни слова. Какое там влияние Скалигера ?

Корень Азийский единый -  время жизни Лаоцзы, Будды, Гераклита...  В Европах, на север и запад от Азийской Греции, тогда ещё народец в довольно диком состоянии был.
Ещё Александра Двурогого (который Македонский) не было, а Вы уже Христа поминаете )

----------

Aion (30.05.2017)

----------


## Александр Вышний

> Некоторые довольно великие , в Тайланде напр. более 69 000 000 человек, Непал более 30 000 000.
> В Японии, так вообще более 125 000 000. И это на такой мизерной территории )  И капитуляция это не как не колонизация.
> И Вы сильно ошибаетесь, что они и другие страны региона, вписались в европейскую историю. Оно им надо ? У них своя самобытная и при этом современная культура и своя история. 
> 
> Какие рукописи в Тибете ? Вы о чём, там книгопечатанию уже тысячу лет )
> 
> Ну а чего про мусульманские страны не слова, напр. Саудовская Аравия. И о всей исламской цивилизации ни слова. Какое там влияние Скалигера ?
> 
> Корень Азийский единый -  время жизни Лаоцзы, Будды, Гераклита...  В Европах, на север и запад от Азийской Греции, тогда ещё народец в довольно диком состоянии был.
> Ещё Александра Двурогого (который Македонский) не было, а Вы уже Христа поминаете )


Рекомендую вам сначала посмотреть карты колоний 18 и 19 веков.
Капитуляция это капитуляция - "историю пишут победители". Также как на Украине сейчас пишут историю победившие американцы - да и на всем СНГ - хотя Россия не колония.

Вы говорите о каких-то мифических хронологиях, которые в глаза не видели. "Некоторые люди видят все таким, какое оно есть на самом деле, и спрашивают, почему оно такое. Другим грезится то, чего нет и не может быть, но они вопросов не задают." (с) Бернард Шоу 

Вот вам ссылка про ислам - "Псевдо-мусульманские первоисточники биографии Магомета" 
http://doverchiv.narod.ru/morozov/6-01-08.htm

Вот вам пара ссылок о "древней" хронологии Китая 
http://ss69100.livejournal.com/3339520.html
http://ss69100.livejournal.com/3353343.html

----------


## Ometoff

По тибетскому лунном календарю завтра годовщина рождения Будды Шакьямуни.
http://tibetastromed.ru/docom.php?td...pe=old&lang=ru

----------

Aion (01.06.2017), Галина_Сур (01.06.2017), Шуньяананда (01.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Рекомендую вам сначала посмотреть карты колоний 18 и 19 веков.


Остальную Вашу глупость из цитаты удалю.
Покажите карты, где Тибет, Непал, Бутан, Тайланд, Япония, Саудовская Аравия - были европейскими колониями.

----------

Шуньяананда (01.06.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Давайте представим что мы не умеем читать названий и поэтому не можем пользоваться лингвистикой - а теперь скажите что в индуизме нет ни Троицы (Тримурти), ни 4 евангелистов (четырехголовый Брахма), ни птицы (Гаруда) Святого Духа, ни Христа (Кришна, Шива), ни второго пришествие Христа (Калки), ни Бога-отца (Вишну). 
> И еще - по буддизму куда свою лингвистику впихнете - или вы только к буковкам горазды придераться?


 Александр!!
мне удалось потерять двадцать минут времени и пробежать взором "труды" главы Вашей традиции А.Леонидова.
http://vened.org/index.php?option=co...tyi&Itemid=309
 после такого мне понятно,что Вам надо много прыгать,чтобы допрыгаться до высот главы Вашей школы
http://www.vened.org/news/4030-aleksandr-filippov.html
далее цитата:_КАК ВЫЧИСЛИТЬ СКРЫТЫХ САТАНИСТОВ?
Памятка для патриотов
 Глупые сатанисты открыто признаются в своих убеждениях. Умные сатанисты – тщательно их скрывают, являя наиболее опасный тип сатанизма – КРИПТОСАТАНИЗМ (скрытый, замаскированный). Почему для сатаниста открытое признание в служении злу – глупость? Потому что открытое признание служения злу не приведет его к цели – власти над людьми. Подавляющее большинство людей ненавидят зло, и это в них – от исходной природы души. Душа человеческая, по словам отца Церкви Тертуллиана, по природе своей — христианка…

   Поэтому у открытого сатаниста нет шансов увлечь за собой нацию или человечество. Исходя из этого, сатанизм перешел к практике создания ТАЙНЫХ ОБЩЕСТВ (ЛОЖ, ОРДЕНОВ, ЗАГОВОРОВ). Как их различить, вывести на чистую воду?__
  1. Идеология сатанизма.
   Идеология сатанизма – вседозволенность, связанная как с попытками доказать отсутствие Бога, так и просто через игнорирование вопросов религии. При этом вседозволенность и распущенность, разнузданность имеют ярко выраженное исключение: «запрещается запрещать» все, кроме христианского, традиционного образа жизни и реагирования на ситуации._
если Вы это все воспринимаете за чистую монету то
спорить с Вами бессмыленно- выше цитированное ИМХО это доказывает.Будда на многие вопросы отвечал благородным молчанием.Я последую его примеру,и другим бы посоветовал.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.06.2017), Дубинин (01.06.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> далее цитата: КАК ВЫЧИСЛИТЬ СКРЫТЫХ САТАНИСТОВ?
> ..


 Тише- мягче- осторожней..не должны все догадаться- где свою мы свили секту и адептов привлекаем..

Скромно служим здесь буддизму- логике и здравомыслью- аккуратно огибая не удобные вопросы- о хозяине над нами..

Можно только сред адептов- посмеяться над глупцами- верящими в "будду-брахму"- сочинённых баснописцем для запутывания глупых. 

"Тайных лож" и "заговоров"- расширяется отрава- очень близко власть над миром- истинного Господина- над двуногими рабами!!

----------

Крымский (01.06.2017), Мяснов (08.06.2017), Шуньяананда (01.06.2017)

----------


## Shus

> Вот вам пара ссылок о "древней" хронологии Китая 
> http://ss69100.livejournal.com/3339520.html
> http://ss69100.livejournal.com/3353343.html


По обеим ссылкам - извлечения из из книги: Г. В. Носовский, А. Т. Фоменко „Пегая орда. История «древнего» Китая”.

Я в свое время ихний опус про камбоджийский Ангкор прочитал - бред и жонглирование редкостное. После этого просто не обращаю внимание.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.06.2017), Дубинин (01.06.2017), Шуньяананда (01.06.2017), Юй Кан (01.06.2017)

----------


## Александр Вышний

> Александр!!
> мне удалось потерять двадцать минут времени и пробежать взором "труды" главы Вашей традиции А.Леонидова.
> http://vened.org/index.php?option=co...tyi&Itemid=309
>  после такого мне понятно,что Вам надо много прыгать,чтобы допрыгаться до высот главы Вашей школы
> http://www.vened.org/news/4030-aleksandr-filippov.html
> 
> если Вы это все воспринимаете за чистую монету то
> спорить с Вами бессмыленно- выше цитированное ИМХО это доказывает.Будда на многие вопросы отвечал благородным молчанием.Я последую его примеру,и другим бы посоветовал.


Во-первых вы уклонились от прямого ответа на мой вопрос - что будете с христианством делать в индуизме и буддизме без своей лингвистики?

Во вторых - вы бы хоть на дату статьи глянули - 12.06.2010 (7 лет назад!). Видимо мне надо добавить в название традиции подпись "Леонидов 2017" - потому что я читаю современного гения А.Леонидова - создателя науки "Социопаталогия"- а не то, какими тернистыми путями он гением стал. Я читаю газету А.Леонидова и его соратника-экономиста (тоже гения) Вазгена Авагяна -  называется "Экономика и Мы" - ссылка http://economicsandwe.com
И если Вас действительно интересует то, во что я верю (а не то что Вы мне приписываете - цитирую Вас: "ЕСЛИ Вы это все воспринимаете за чистую монету..." - отвечаю: нет не воспринимаю), тогда вот Вам пример статьи А.Леонидова 2017 - "Разум и Вселенная" http://economicsandwe.com/A6855E5ABF8B467F/

Насчет Будды и молчания - "Молчание - золото", но не тогда когда Вам задают вопрос и ждут ответа...

----------

Шуньяананда (01.06.2017)

----------


## Жан-Батист

> Во-первых вы уклонились от прямого ответа на мой вопрос - что будете с христианством делать в индуизме и буддизме без своей лингвистики?


Мы не уклонились, а строго последовали Вашей рекомендации



> Давайте представим что мы не умеем читать...


...Ваши посты

----------

Шуньяананда (01.06.2017)

----------


## Александр Вышний

> Покажите карты, где Тибет, Непал, Бутан, Тайланд, Япония, Саудовская Аравия - были европейскими колониями.


 Были они официально колониями или нет (Россия тоже не колония - однако США преспокойно пишут в "правильной" версии истории что это они разгромили Германию, а Россию описывают зачинщиком мировой войны) - какая разница если той "древней" истории которая им приписана никогда не было. Это Вам, а не мне, нужно найти, прочитать на оригинальном языке и показать остальным несуществующие древние книги с погодовой записью истории этих стран. Да, предупреждаю, с Бутаном Вам будет трудновато - видите ли библиотека с "древней" историей Бутана (которая конечно же была!...) сгорела (ну надо же!) в 1827 году. И это чистое совпадение - приход европейцев и внезапная потеря - или всё-таки обретение? - "древней" истории маленькой, но гордой страны...
Ваше перечисление этих "великих" стран напоминает цепляние утопающего за соломинку (взгляните на карту мира). Ведь все мы знаем великих тайских, непальских, бутанских, тибетских писателей истории - тайского Геродота, непальскую Повесть временных лет, бутанский Ветхий Завет с подробной историей человечества - или всё-таки нет?
Ну а исторический боевик о том как стадо аравийских пастухов с голыми руками посреди пустыни завоевало пол-мира якобы в 630 году - оставьте Голливуду.

----------


## Александр Вышний

> Мы не уклонились, а строго последовали Вашей рекомендации
> ...Ваши посты


В таком случае просьба лично к вам еще и разучиться писать - не вижу смысла разговаривать с радиоприемником - "ты его весь день спрашиваешь, а он всё равно на своем канале о чем-то своем тебе вещает".

----------


## Йен

> Были они официально колониями или нет (Россия тоже не колония - однако США преспокойно пишут в "правильной" версии истории что это они разгромили Германию, а Россию описывают зачинщиком мировой войны) - какая разница если той "древней" истории которая им приписана никогда не было. Это Вам, а не мне, нужно найти, прочитать на оригинальном языке и показать остальным несуществующие древние книги с погодовой записью истории этих стран. Да, предупреждаю, с Бутаном Вам будет трудновато - видите ли библиотека с "древней" историей Бутана (которая конечно же была!...) сгорела (ну надо же!) в 1827 году. И это чистое совпадение - приход европейцев и внезапная потеря - или всё-таки обретение? - "древней" истории маленькой, но гордой страны...
> Ваше перечисление этих "великих" стран напоминает цепляние утопающего за соломинку (взгляните на карту мира). Ведь все мы знаем великих тайских, непальских, бутанских, тибетских писателей истории - тайского Геродота, непальскую Повесть временных лет, бутанский Ветхий Завет с подробной историей человечества - или всё-таки нет?
> Ну а исторический боевик о том как стадо аравийских пастухов с голыми руками посреди пустыни завоевало пол-мира якобы в 630 году - оставьте Голливуду.


История Таиланда начинается с 1238-го года, когда образовалось королевство Сукхотхай. Город Сукхотхай существует до сих пор, как и другая древняя столица - Аюттхая. Монастыри буддийские тех времен в этих городах сохранились, каменные колонны с письменами о событиях тех лет, резные изображения на стенах, скульптуры и т.д. созданные в те века до сих пор есть местами, сам видел. Но вам на диване удобнее, почитывая книжки разных фантазеров, веровать в гипотезы опровергающие реальность и разглагольствовать о сгоревших библиотеках. Хотя конечно же, все древние памятники - это коварные колонизаторы построили, внушив аборигенам, что это их наследие, а радиоуглеродный анализ все врет. Например, первая буддийская ступа в Индии времен царя Асоки (3-й век до н.э.), явно британский стиль, стоунхендж напоминает окружностью, тем более, что это британцы ее заново открыли в 19 в. )

----------

Шуньяананда (03.06.2017)

----------


## Александр Вышний

> История Таиланда начинается с 1238-го года, когда образовалось королевство Сукхотхай.


Вы еще месяц, день и час назовите.




> Монастыри буддийские тех времен в этих городах сохранились, каменные колонны с письменами о событиях тех лет, резные изображения на стенах, скульптуры и т.д. созданные в те века до сих пор есть местами, сам видел.


Всё что вы видели это кучи камня, глины и песка. На них нигде не написано что их построили в 1238 году после рождения Христа. Время вообще невидимо. И всё что вы видели конечно стоит в реальности (я и не говорил что их не существует - это вам кажется), но построено оно не обязательно тогда как вам сказали. Или вы уже на глаз можете отличить храм XIII века от храма XVII века?




> Но вам на диване удобнее, почитывая книжки разных фантазеров, веровать в гипотезы опровергающие реальность и разглагольствовать о сгоревших библиотеках.


Видимо вы не вкурсе что вся история человечества - это письменная история (те самые книжки). Нет написанного текста - нет истории. И поэтому Владимир Николаевич был более дальновиден, упирая в якобы существующие хронологии (тексты). И ВСЯ ИСТОРИЯ - это ФАНТАЗИЯ (гипотеза) на основе имеющихся древних книжек (тех самых, которые вам не нравятся). И весь вопрос в том насколько точно построенная фантазия истории отвечает реальности (т.е. объясняет имеющиеся факты).
И вот нынешняя фантазия (принятая большинством) никак не может объяснить откуда в индуизме, буддизме, гречестве и египетстве появились христианские элементы (да и вообще откуда сами появились).
И ваши неуместные выпады по поводу потери исторических текстов (т.е. истории как таковой) лишь отражают ваше непонимание.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> По обеим ссылкам - извлечения из из книги: Г. В. Носовский, А. Т. Фоменко „Пегая орда. История «древнего» Китая”.
> 
> Я в свое время ихний опус про камбоджийский Ангкор прочитал - бред и жонглирование редкостное. После этого просто не обращаю внимание.


конечно бред.Но уже разоблаченный
http://arzamas.academy/materials/190
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvM_yfy21o
«Мне хотелось бы высказаться в защиту двух простейших идей, которые прежде считались очевидными и даже просто банальными, а теперь звучат очень немодно:
     1) истина существует, и целью науки является ее поиск;
     2) в любом обсуждаемом вопросе профессионал (если он действительно профессионал, а не просто носитель казенных титулов) в нормальном случае более прав, чем дилетант.
     Им противостоят положения, ныне гораздо более модные:
     1) истины не существует, существует лишь множество мнений (или, говоря языком постмодернизма, множество текстов);
     2) по любому вопросу ничье мнение не весит больше, чем мнение кого-то иного. Девочка-пятиклассница имеет мнение, что Дарвин неправ, и хороший тон состоит в том, чтобы подавать этот факт как серьезный вызов биологической науке.
     Это поветрие — уже не чисто российское, оно ощущается и во всем западном мире. Но в России оно заметно усилено ситуацией постсоветского идеологического вакуума.
     Источники этих ныне модных положений ясны: действительно, существуют аспекты мироустройства, где истина скрыта и, быть может, недостижима; действительно, бывают случаи, когда непрофессионал оказывается прав, а все профессионалы заблуждаются. Капитальный сдвиг состоит в том, что эти ситуации воспринимаются не как редкие и исключительные, каковы они в действительности, а как всеобщие и обычные».А.Зализняк

----------

Shus (03.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (03.06.2017), Дубинин (03.06.2017)

----------


## Shus

Мы откроем нашим чадам
Правду — им не всё равно:
"Удивительное рядом,
Но оно запрещено!"
В.С. Высоцкий

P.S. Надо только в песне заменить написание письма и телевизор на интернет, а Капицу - на лидеров альтернативщиков и хроноложцев.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.06.2017), Шуньяананда (03.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Вы еще месяц, день и час назовите.
> 
> 
> Всё что вы видели это кучи камня, глины и песка. На них нигде не написано что их построили в 1238 году после рождения Христа. Время вообще невидимо. И всё что вы видели конечно стоит в реальности (я и не говорил что их не существует - это вам кажется), но построено оно не обязательно тогда как вам сказали. Или вы уже на глаз можете отличить храм XIII века от храма XVII века?


https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Датировка_(археология)

----------

Дубинин (03.06.2017), Шуньяананда (03.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> конечно бред.Но уже разоблаченный
> http://arzamas.academy/materials/190
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvM_yfy21o
> «Мне хотелось бы высказаться в защиту двух простейших идей, которые прежде считались очевидными и даже просто банальными, а теперь звучат очень немодно:
>      1) истина существует, и целью науки является ее поиск


1) Подразумевает ли это истинность науки?

----------

Шуньяананда (03.06.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> 1) Подразумевает ли это истинность науки?


безусловно это вытекает из текста.

----------


## Иоан

> безусловно это вытекает из текста.


Подразумевает ли текст истинность чего бы то ни было?

----------

Шуньяананда (03.06.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Подразумевает ли текст истинность чего бы то ни было?


вопрос трудный-а жизнь короткая.заумь мне не доступна.

----------


## Иоан

> вопрос трудный-а жизнь короткая.заумь мне не доступна.


Подразумевает ли текст истинность чего бы то ни было?

----------


## Shus

> https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Датировка_(археология)


Русская вики как всегда блещет. Ни палеографии, ни эпиграфики, ни оптического датирования (OSL)... Кстати, если о буддизме, именно последним датировали культурные слои Лумбини (там геология очень подходящая).

----------

Дубинин (04.06.2017), Йен (04.06.2017), Шуньяананда (04.06.2017)

----------


## Александр Вышний

> https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Датировка_(археология)


Боюсь вы сами не понимаете что значит ваша ссылка.
Есть четыре метода - по слоям земли, по типам предметов, по дереву, радиодатирование.

1) Метод "по слоям земли" дает лишь одно - неточное знание что нижний слой появился раньше верхнего. Приписывание какой-либо даты слоям опирается на УЖЕ  известность дат самих предметов в этих слоях. Значит метод датировки по слоям НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ НЕЗАВИСИМЫМ - он зависит от даты предметов.

2) Метод "по типам предметов" предподагает что мы УЖЕ знаем даты предметов (непонятно откуда) - т.е снова видим что он НЕ является НЕЗАВИСИМЫМ методом. После чего называем что эти предметы были всеобщими ("типичными") и делались только в эту эпоху (т.е. это бездоказательная посылка "везде и всегда"). (Откуда берут даты предметов? Снова из ПИСЬМЕННЫХ ИСТОЧНИКОВ (текстов), либо из других методов, основание которых неабсолютно)

3) Метод "по дереву" вообще стал использоваться только с 1920-х годов, когда вся "древняя" история была уже давно придумана. Она основывается на том, что деревья каждый год оставляют кольцо. А толщина колец позволяет накладывать время жизни одного дерева на другое. 
https://yandex.ru/images/touch/searc...s=1&rpt=simage

 Но в том то и дело что нынешние деревья живут максимум 500 лет (а значит от даты спила сегоднешнего дерева можно протянутся назад максимум до 1500 года н.э.), шкалу времени можно продлить максимум еще на 500 лет назад за счет наложения уже умерших сухих деревьев (итого максимум до 1000 года н.э. - и то если повезет) - при этом необходимо чудо, чтобы найти дерево в исследуемом памятнике.

4) Радиоуглеродный метод (который больше всего используют) вообще применим только к ОРГАНИЧЕСКИМ ОСТАТКАМ  - каким боком тут ваши монастыри из камня, каменные барельефы и скульптуры? 
При этом этот метод просто не способен давать одну единственую дату (если говорят только одну - это уже ложь). Снова мимо.

Почитайте признанного на Западе и наделавшего там шуму выдающегося ученого Томаса Куна "Структура научных революций", чтобы увидеть как "научные" парадигмы (взгляды) менялись на прямо противоположные. И что для того чтобы новое научное открытие (в естественных наука!) стало общепризнанным должно пройти 60 лет - срок когда старое поколение ученых умрет. При этом ученые (казалось бы объективные!) старой парадигмы никогда не принимают новую парадигму. Лишь новое поколение, не превратившее в догму старое мировоззрение, наконец выносит рациональное решение в пользу нового открытия.
А потом вспомните что "история" - не естественная наука, а гуманитарная, которую сих пор писали только победители...

----------


## Александр Вышний

> Я в свое время ихний опус про камбоджийский Ангкор прочитал - бред и жонглирование редкостное. После этого просто не обращаю внимание.


Не смог найти нигде названного вами опуса о камбоджийском Ангкоре от Фоменко и Носовского. Если можете киньте ссылку - хотелось бы проверить.

----------


## Shus

> ... Есть четыре метода - по слоям земли, по типам предметов, по дереву, радиодатирование....


Это в хроноложстве четыре метода, а в академической науке только основных - с полсотни, и их всегда (в отличии от хроноложцев) применяют комплексно: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono...in_archaeology

В той же Лумбини использовали и радиоуглеродный, и ОСЛ и ряд других методов, чтобы сделать _осторожный вывод_ о датировке культурных слоев (получилось ближе к "длинной хронологии Будды").

----------

Ассаджи (13.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (04.06.2017), Дубинин (04.06.2017), Йен (04.06.2017), Шуньяананда (04.06.2017)

----------


## Shus

> Не смог найти нигде названного вами опуса о камбоджийском Ангкоре от Фоменко и Носовского. Если можете киньте ссылку - хотелось бы проверить.


А как Вы будете проверять? Вы ж в истории этого региона, мягко скажем, "не специалист". Или посвятите остаток жизни ее изучению (там в силу доступности была и есть достаточно бурная научная деятельность)?

Кстати, грешно не знать своих классиков. Об Ангкоре см. бред под названием "Казаки-арии"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.06.2017), Шуньяананда (04.06.2017)

----------


## Александр Вышний

> Это в хроноложстве четыре метода, а в академической науке только основных - с полсотни, и их всегда (в отличии от хроноложцев) применяют комплексно: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono...in_archaeology


Да хоть пусть перпендикулярно применяют. Я абсолютно уверен что вы сами понятия не имете что написано по приведенной ссылке.

 Там приведено 22 относитедьных способа датирования и 25 абсолютных. 
При этом из 22-х относительных способов 8-ь являются лишь правилами геологии, 2 метода датируют геологические периоды по пыльце, 1 метод по зубам полевок (не это ли ваш волшебный метод датировки?), 4 метода являются видами датировки по типам предметов, 2 метода относятся к органике, 1 метод для вулканов, 4 остальных - чистая геология.

Из 25 абсолютных методов 1 метод просто определяет возраст многолетней травы! (может это тот метод, которым вы хотели бы датировать вашу "древность"?), 1 метод - это чтение надписи на камне о дате возведения здания!, 3 метода только для органики, еще 3 метода являются вариантами радиоуглеродного метода, 1 метод только изобрели и он вообще не проверен, 1 только для каменного века, 2 для чистой геологии и 1 метод - это уже обсуждавшийся дендрохронологический метод. 

И только 9 радиометодов для минералов геологии и 3 метода люминесценции (свечения) хоть как-то можно использовать (при этом они также не способны давать одну единственную дату) - вот только почему-то историки не спешат мерить ими всё и вся - осторожничают. Это и понятно - промахнешся и вся фальшивка истории рухнет. Либо рухнет твоя личная репутация как историка (лаборанта), когда объявят что у тебя просто руки не из того места растут и перестанут делать заказы - а это уже угроза нищенства и позора.

Еще 2 метода (эпиграфика, палеография) - созданы намного позже победы скалигеровской версии истории и полностью от нее зависят. 
Еще 1 метод - нумизматика - также создан после Скалигера и даже если там проставлена дата, то сама эта дата полностью зависит  от того когда начинать отсчет - а начинают его по Скалигеру.




> В той же Лумбини использовали и радиоуглеродный, и ОСЛ и ряд других методов, чтобы сделать _осторожный вывод_ о датировке культурных слоев (получилось ближе к "длинной хронологии Будды").


Ссылки в студию. Языком вы горазды молоть о "полсотни" методов.

----------


## Shus

> Да хоть пусть перпендикулярно применяют. Я абсолютно уверен что вы сами понятия не имете что написано по приведенной ссылке.


Перпендикулярно - это у хроноложцев. А в науке датируют на основании комплексных данных (но Вы об этом точно понятия не имеете). 




> Ссылки в студию. Языком вы горазды молоть о "полсотни" методов.


Перебьетесь со ссылкой. Ищите сами отчет экспедиции Дарэмского университета 2012 года.

----------

Шуньяананда (04.06.2017)

----------


## Александр Вышний

> Перпендикулярно - это у хроноложцев. А в науке датируют на основании комплексных данных (но Вы об этом точно понятия не имеете).


Уверен список аж из 50-ти страшных непонятных слов вроде "тефрохронология", "палеомагнетизм", "палинология" произвели на вас неизгладимое впечатление "научности" и "комплексности". А увидев написанными их по английски точно испытали катарсис. Если бы всё было написано ещё и на латыни - однозначно обрели бы Просветление...





> Перебьетесь со ссылкой. Ищите сами отчет экспедиции Дарэмского университета 2012 года.


В свою очередь прошу вас перебиться и больше не писать мне.

----------

Shus (05.06.2017)

----------


## Shus

> А Его Святейшество Далай Лама кокой датировки придерживается? Ну и в Гелуг какой?





> Не знаю точно...


Судя по всему 881 г. до н.э. (это по хронологии Шамбалы). Как я понимаю, такая дата сейчас в целом  едина в тибетской традиции. Придерживаются ли в сакья своей традиционной датировке 21-ым веком до н.э. - я не знаю.

----------


## Михаэ́ль

> Ключевым ориентиром для датировки жизни Будды является начало царствования буддийского императора Ашоки. На основании эдиктов Ашоки и дат царствования эллинистических царей, к которым он направлял послов, учёные датируют начало правления Ашоки 268 г. до н. э. Палийские источники говорят, что Будда умер за 218 лет до этого события. Поскольку все источники согласны с тем, что Гаутаме было восемьдесят лет, когда он умер (например, Dīgha Nikāya 2.100), то мы получаем такие даты: 566—486 до н. э.

----------

Шуньяананда (13.09.2017)

----------


## Shus

К вопросу о датировке жизни исторического Будды

----------

Ассаджи (16.09.2017)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Салют! Когда родился Будда? Вроде простой вопрос. Слыхала, что в разных традициях есть разные даты. По Калачакратантре мол 7 лунный день, Буряты отмечают в полнолуние, Бантэ говорил про 15 лунный день, в Японии мол вообще фиксированная дата в я нваре. Да и века жизни Всемирнодостопочтенного разные от 25 веков назад, до 50 веков назад в Сакья и вообще замечательные японцы якобы относят все эти дела на 79 веков назад. Любимые мои представители разных традиций напишете про ваши версиии, плииииzzzzz. 
> 
> П.С. : Любителей посылать меня в википедию, прошу не участвовать в этом топике. Я туда уже ходила, нифига там нет. Админы не удаляйте эту тему.


Будда родился как и вы.

----------

Инга Че (01.10.2017)

----------


## Инга Че

> Будда родился как и вы.


Ни КАК, а КОГДА!

----------


## КаринаА

Собираюсь в Таиланд. Подскажите, может, кто знает, какие святые места там стоит посетить? Заранее спасибо за совет!

----------


## Йен

> Собираюсь в Таиланд. Подскажите, может, кто знает, какие святые места там стоит посетить? Заранее спасибо за совет!


Что подразумевается под "святым местом" ?

----------

Шуньяананда (21.10.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Что подразумевается под "святым местом" ?


http://www.thailande.ru/religija-tai...-tailanda.html

----------

Шуньяананда (22.10.2017)

----------

